
Design lessons from World of Goo - bd
http://blog.wolfire.com/2008/11/world-of-goo-design-tour/
======
wmeredith
This is a really fantastic deconstruction of an amazing game. I'm looking
forward to more of these reviews.

~~~
maximilian
The game looks really fun. Maybe when I finish the semester I'll buy it.

Does anybody know how the built the game (which languages, toolkits,
frameworks, etc)? Its on wii, pc, mac, and linux so it must have been done in
an amazingly portable way.

~~~
mthg
SDL for boilerplate, ODE (Open Dynamics Engine) for the physics. My
understanding is that ODE was started by a ex-Havok employee, and it is in
fact an excellent oss physics engine.

~~~
bd
Not Havok, but close. It was MathEngine, which made Karma physics engine (used
for example in old Unreal).

They were later bought by Criterion (RenderWare) which was subsequently
acquired by Electronic Arts, where it just died.

------
shaunxcode
wow what great free advertising - before that video was even over I had
purchased the game via paypal. Reminds me of a combination of lemmings and
fantastic contraption but with much lusher graphics and music.

